# My new string Bikini!!



## Uno99 (Oct 3, 2006)

I got this gag gift from my Fiance's brother. I thought it was pretty creative. This is what the note inside the box said.....

Dear Chris

I bought this string bikini for my wife a long time ago. She has yet to wear it and says she never will. I spent good money on it and hate to see it go to waste. So....I though you'd have better luck persuading your future wife to wear it. I think it looks delicious!


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Be sure to post pics when she tries it on.


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*a BUD original ...*


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I loved those!


----------

